# Anyone going through treatment at present



## Fi84 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi girls,
How is everyone keeping?
Is anyone going through treatment at minute would love a cycle buddy as I started my drugs today for FET with RFC.
Back on this roller coaster 

Fi xx


----------

